
Ask HN: Where can I download Amazon reviews as a dataset? - throwaway13000
Are there any datasets where I can download product reviews, product descriptions on Amazon or on Walmart? Looking to do some NLP for specific categories like cameras.
======
blackflame7000
Cant you just create a web scraper?

~~~
throwaway13000
Seeing if someone has already done that. Web scraping costs money, amazon may
rate limit/block me etc

~~~
blackflame7000
You could use a VPN. The reviews are constantly being added so im not sure if
there is much use for someone to collect snapshots when they could just view
the entire current log on amazon.

